# "I'll tip you in the app."



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

About 20% of PAX are sincere when stating this. 
The other 80% are complete _________ (feel free to fill in the blank)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

typical Uber customers.

Don't worry, that 20% that do tip will soon learn that "the tip is included".

It's just like getting that really hot girls phone number at the bar. Your so excited to call her the next day then you find out it's a bogus number.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Yup! Uber has done an impeccable job of misinforming the ridership and royally screwing drivers up the _______!

BTW, how did the whole "tip is included" nonsense come to be?


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

Assuming uber is honest about all that ordeal


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

upyouruber said:


> About 20% of PAX are sincere when stating this.
> The other 80% are complete _________ (feel free to fill in the blank)


 A few days ago had a Vietnam Vet that I picked up..quick minimum fare ride to a grocery store, I thanked him for his service..as he was getting out he made this big production about tipping me on the app..of course, nothing showed up..Yesterday same guy, minimum fare ride to VFW..same big production about tipping me..nothing! This time I rated him a 1 star and requested him blocked! Its time for other drivers to spend 7 minutes getting to him, waiting 4 minutes then driving 2 minutes, listen to the story of the great in app tip that got away for $3.92.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

The psychology of this tactic is just plain mind boggling. Surely PAX's are aware that drivers can confirm receiving tips, or maybe not! 
Outright lying about tipping is what grinds my gears. Oh well, I shouldn't be so easily perturbed after 20 previous years in retail and dealing with the public. Only major difference is that being a store owner in the past, I can tell the jerks to F-off without fear of being deactivated!



SurgeWarrior said:


> A few days ago had a Vietnam Vet that I picked up..quick minimum fare ride to a grocery store, I thanked him for his service..as he was getting out he made this big production about tipping me on the app..of course, nothing showed up..Yesterday same guy, minimum fare ride to VFW..same big production about tipping me..nothing! This time I rated him a 1 star and requested him blocked! Its time for other drivers to spend 7 minutes getting to him, waiting 4 minutes then driving 2 minutes, listen to the story of the great in app tip that got away for $3.92.


Vet or not, what a POS!


----------



## Zuber7 (Jun 1, 2017)

I had 2 guys I picked up tonight, clearly drunk and they picked pool. The guy who requested the ride claimed to be an uber driver. The guys were talking in the back and the friend of the person who requested the ride asked him if he had any cash for darts, the guy who requested said ya I have about 6 bucks. We get close to the bar I was taking them to and the guy who requested gets a call, its his friend who wants to get picked up. I interrupted him and said I can't pick him up because 2 people max per request in a pool ride. He said he is just around the block and we are only going a few blocks more. Not wanting to get into an argument, get 1 starred, reported, and who knows what else, I agreed to pick up the 3rd rider after he said he would give me a tip. Fine... We got the 3rd guy and once we got to their drop off, the guy who requested asked the other guys is they have cash, they both said no... He said sorry man I thought I had cash to tip you but I don't, even after I clearly heard him say he had 6 bucks... I said that's fine you can give a tip in the app and he said he would. After I dropped them off I sat in the parking lot to wait for another ride and noticed the guy that requested pull cash out, put it in the dart game and start playing it. I knew then that he wouldn't be tipping in the app. As I suspected, it's been a few hours since and no tip. A$$H0L3S!!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Zuber7 said:


> I had 2 guys I picked up tonight, clearly drunk and they picked pool. The guy who requested the ride claimed to be an uber driver. The guys were talking in the back and the friend of the person who requested the ride asked him if he had any cash for darts, the guy who requested said ya I have about 6 bucks. We get close to the bar I was taking them to and the guy who requested gets a call, its his friend who wants to get picked up. I interrupted him and said I can't pick him up because 2 people max per request in a pool ride. He said he is just around the block and we are only going a few blocks more. Not wanting to get into an argument, get 1 starred, reported, and who knows what else, I agreed to pick up the 3rd rider after he said he would give me a tip. Fine... We got the 3rd guy and once we got to their drop off, the guy who requested asked the other guys is they have cash, they both said no... He said sorry man I thought I had cash to tip you but I don't, even after I clearly heard him say he had 6 bucks... I said that's fine you can give a tip in the app and he said he would. After I dropped them off I sat in the parking lot to wait for another ride and noticed the guy that requested pull cash out, put it in the dart game and start playing it. I knew then that he wouldn't be tipping in the app. As I suspected, it's been a few hours since and no tip. A$$H0L3S!!!!


Wouldn't you just cherish the opportunity to shove a dart up his urethra. I would!


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

So far all my pax who said they would tip in the app did tip in the app. Even one I was certain was BSing.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Had a couple promises tonight.

Drove a couple to hotel. Husband pulls out wallet to tip cash. Wife says "No, no, no. I'll tip him in the app" Never came. Husband thinks he's so lucky to be married to such a great woman.

Drove 4 women to strip from downtown. They were all collecting dollars from each other for a cash tip. 1 woman says, "No I'll tip him in the app" Never came. Woman gets the credit and gets the $1's from the other women. Scammed by a friend. How sweet.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

LIARS!!!!!!


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

That drives me nuts even before Uber offered in app tipping it was the same thing with Lyft . If a pax talked about tipping or said they were going to tip me in the app 9 out of 10 days it was a lie . 
I don't care if you don't tip me but don't lie and say you're going to tip me and then not follow through .


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

The 20% is somewhat/sometimes included in PAX fare Uber just doesn't cough it up.


----------



## Wolfie52 (Jan 4, 2017)

A long time ago I worked in a famous restaurant chain as a server. This was after 10 years of running my own business that went broke, and forced me into a new occupation. As a male, in a largely female dominated job, I got a different view of doing the job. I did it so well that after 6 months I was made shift manager and had to train all the new (almost all female) servers.

One thing I learned in those first 6 months is the women often spent a great deal of time *****ing about bad tippers, and trying to avoid serving those who they felt would not be "good" tippers. I was in a position that I had to support my family so I did not participate in this sort of drama that went on, I simply worked my ass off and tried to do the best I could. I made great tips, had lots of compliments, despite getting "stiffed" occasionally...I just forget that customer and went on to the next.

The lesson I learned during this 6 months (and why management deemed me qualified to promote to supervisor) is that if you just focus on doing your job WELL, the rewards will come. This is how I trained my new hires: don't worry about the tips. Simply focus on doing your job well, acknowledge any mistakes, learn and grow, and you will do OK. Focusing on the negatives of doing a job is counter-productive. And this has become endemic in this country (except among immigrant communities) and hurts the workforce (focusing on negatives will lead to negative thinking) and has lead to declining service standards.

I needed that job to feed and house my family, It was not my favorite. But I had to do it. I left after 2 years for a career in the federal workforce. Life is your choice and you can chose your attitude.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Wolfie52 said:


> A long time ago I worked in a famous restaurant chain as a server. This was after 10 years of running my own business that went broke, and forced me into a new occupation. As a male, in a largely female dominated job, I got a different view of doing the job. I did it so well that after 6 months I was made shift manager and had to train all the new (almost all female) servers.
> 
> One thing I learned in those first 6 months is the women often spent a great deal of time *****ing about bad tippers, and trying to avoid serving those who they felt would not be "good" tippers. I was in a position that I had to support my family so I did not participate in this sort of drama that went on, I simply worked my ass off and tried to do the best I could. I made great tips, had lots of compliments, despite getting "stiffed" occasionally...I just forget that customer and went on to the next.
> 
> ...


Thats great advice..Im glad things worked out for you.


----------

